# Cat In Heat With Diarrhea



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So I've had Satin who is in heat in the backroom for two days now, she goes to get spayed on Monday. I am spending time with her back there tonight and noticed she had a very runny diarrhea BM. I haven't changed food on her or anything so could it simply be from stress?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It could be stress-related or it could be symptomatic of other issues. I would keep an eye on her stool. If the problem continues, I would let the vet know prior to the spay, since you wouldn't want her to undergo surgery if she has other medical issues. Poor Satin...and poor you! atback


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, I know my boys have runny BMs when they get stressed.


----------

